# Shedding...winter coat?



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

I know there are TONS of threads on here about dogs shedding but still thought I would post this. I have a mini doxie and he is shedding worse than ever before. I assume it is because he is losing his winter coat. ASSUMING that it is, how long does it take shedding to get back to normal or around what time of year does it slow back to normal?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

It all depends on the temperature and dogs that stay inside a lot may shed more than twice a year.

Make sure you brush him every day during the shedding to get most of the hair out rather than getting it in your house  If you help him it should be shorter but it's my first year with a shedding dog so I don't know everything about it yet


----------



## AmbientNight (Mar 18, 2008)

You should invest in a furminator... they are lifesavers when it comes to shedding breeds


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

AmbientNight said:


> You should invest in a furminator... they are lifesavers when it comes to shedding breeds


I have one and find it useful however it makes grooves in my Shiba Inu's undercoat. Does it do the same to your Akita ?

(I don't want to hijack you thread OP)


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the furminator! I used to have a Samoyed and he used to shed about this time of the year. The back yard looked like it snowed. 

I have a Siberian Husky now and spent about an hour brushing with the furminator. 2 more spots left that isn't ready yet  

the furminator leaves groves, though, I think it is just temporary.


----------



## WicketLeia (Oct 15, 2007)

AmbientNight said:


> You should invest in a furminator... they are lifesavers when it comes to shedding breeds


I am in love with the furminator!! Actually just used it on my Great Pyrenees tonight.. in about 5-10 minutes.. I had a tennis sized ball of fur to throw away.. if I kept going, I probably could of knitted a sweater!  But really.. it has cut down on the shedding drastically!


----------



## AmbientNight (Mar 18, 2008)

Well you can't just go straight down with it. Start at the shoulders and go in a short light strokeing motion going twords the rump. I can do a quick vid tonight to show you... I'm not good at discribeing things over the net like this. btw your inu is a cutie


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)

My pei's shed 2 times a year. It is according to how thick the coat is to how long it will take them to shed. I have seen it last as long as 2 months in the shar-pei breed. Some of mine shed slower than others. I know when it is shedding season because I will begin to see small amounts of hair and than one morning I wake up and they're legs are bald with small patches of hair. Poor babies they look so funny with wrinkles and no hair!


----------



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

Well my mini doxie is of the short haired variety, definately an indoor dog. I have a furminator and it's nice but isn't AMAZING. It is at the point where everything is getting covered in his short black hairs so the other night i said down with the furminator and brushed him, got a good amount of hair off. Decided to wash him down in the bath with some water just to get the loose hairs off and ended up with a TON of hair in the bath. Once he was dried used the furminator again and still got a ton off. Even after all of that I can still pinch a little bit of his fur lightly and still pull out 15-20 hairs with no trouble at all. I can do this everyday (furminator and bathing) but even then it doesn't seem to be enough. I'm hoping this won't last more than a couple weeks?


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

LilTrio24:

While I too love the furminator it's not the ideal tool for every single dog out there. 
Works great on my current Jindos and my cats. 

With some of the short haired breeds I've noticed that rubber brushes work well for them to remove all the loose fur and dander. 

Usually when coming out of a seasonal coat you'll expect roughly 3-4 weeks before it subsides. 

Alternatively, if this sheddign continues beyond that I would speak with your vet to address skin/coat condition and possibly check things such as Thyroid.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

I must say, after trying alot of other shedding tools and undercoat rakes, I myself find the furminator absolutely amazing. It would take an hour with a undercoat rake or a traditional brush to get what the furminator gets in 15 min. Everything I just said pertains to a Siberian Husky and may not work for every dog, but I thank God it works for me .


----------

